# Cleaning acrylic lateX enamel



## Charlie B (May 30, 2014)

Hi I use a Wagner airless paint sprayer,and it worked real well. The only trouble is cleanup. I used 100% Acrylic Latex enamel. The paint cleans real well with water on Brushes and spills however. On the sprayer it does not clean up at all, I can not clean the gun like with latex you let it dry and it peels right off. Not with this paint. Like I said brushes clean well with water but the sprayer does not. Any suggestions . Thank You so much 

Charlie B
[email protected]


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I would recommend keeping the sprayer away from where you are spraying. If inside, cover it with a drop. You will get some buildup on the gun, but scrub it down at the same time you clean out your pump. It's impossible to keep it pristine.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I can only recommend what I do to keep mine clean I would even say sparkly : )

I just don't use it lol everynow and again I take it out just to see how good she looks then put her away : )


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

ammonia works really well for cleaning up water/latex paint


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

mentholated sprit works great.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Brian C said:


> mentholated sprit works great.


For those not in the Commonwealth, Methylated Spirits=Denatured Alcohol. Regular Methanol (=Methyl Hydrate for Brian) will also work.


----------



## midwestpainter88 (Mar 14, 2014)

There is a latex paint remover that comes in a spray bottle that you can get at Home Depot. I use it on all my spray equipment. The only thing is I forget the name. Or lacquer thinner works great just before take the gun apart and don't soak orings 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I just had one given to me about a month ago by a former customer. His brother owned it, but ended up in prison or something. The poor thing looks like it's been dipped in paint.

I've never, ever in my life sprayed anything and likely won't any time soon. Couldn't resist a free tool though. If the thing works at all.


----------



## fanggo (May 16, 2014)

Charlie B said:


> Hi I use a Wagner airless paint sprayer,and it worked real well. The only trouble is cleanup. I used 100% Acrylic Latex enamel. The paint cleans real well with water on Brushes and spills however. On the sprayer it does not clean up at all, I can not clean the gun like with latex you let it dry and it peels right off. Not with this paint. Like I said brushes clean well with water but the sprayer does not. Any suggestions . Thank You so much
> 
> Charlie B
> [email protected]


Please enlighten me. Not trying to be a smart ass. How does Latex and Enamel go together? 
:blink:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

fanggo said:


> Please enlighten me. Not trying to be a smart ass. How does Latex and Enamel go together?
> :blink:


"Enamel" doesn't mean anything about composition, but a lot of people mistakenly think it means oil or alkyd. There's no accepted standard, but it generally means a paint with a harder/tougher finish. Lots of paint companies label their semi-gloss acrylics as enamels.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Smart strip works great. Or ship it to Ben and he can make it look new again .


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> I can only recommend what I do to keep mine clean I would even say sparkly : )
> 
> I just don't use it lol everynow and again I take it out just to see how good she looks then put her away : )


How much do you charge to clean sprayers and 2 coats of wax? Mine needs a good cleaning.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> How much do you charge to clean sprayers and 2 coats of wax? Mine needs a good cleaning.


The actual detailing doesn't cost that much. Air freight from Bahstan to OZ and back is another story. Shipping by sea would be cheaper, but you'd probably want to pick up a backup airless, since travel time would be around two months round trip.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Pro tips. 

Don't worry about the outside, it doesn't effect the performance one bit! Put a strainer over the electric motor when you are spraying in an enclosed area. Keep the rock catcher clean and flush the pump thoroughly. Store with thinner or corocheck.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Don't forget to ground it...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

benthepainter said:


> I can only recommend what I do to keep mine clean I would even say sparkly : )
> 
> I just don't use it lol everynow and again I take it out just to see how good she looks then put her away : )


Man Ben that's clean enough to eat off of!:whistling2:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

mudbone said:


> Man Ben that's clean enough to eat off of!:whistling2:


G'day Mudbone 

It would want to be lol as it's only been used maybe 10 times


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

First thing I do when I get a new pump is give it a good fogging with whatever paint I'm using that day. Make sure there isn't any shiny blue/red showing through. Not as attractive to the thieves.


----------



## one1 (May 25, 2014)

Soak in hot as heck water for a few hours then use a wire brush, use a stainless Steele brush and abrasive steel wool, after that remove all filters clean or replace. The water won't stay hot for hours that doesn't matter! You should also run a few half full five gallon buckets ( fivers) lol)of cool water then a full five after that, time consuming but it's better than messing it up! If it is messed up but graco or Titan, close to $1,000.0 but well worth it, graco 390 or 490, Titan 440impact  this site is bad ass and will make one hell of a business owner out of the ones who listen the the right advice!!


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------

